# Need help again passwords



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

This is the only place I go for help. A very good source!!!!
I'm getting ready to get a new computer, I know there is somewhere on here where all my passwords are stored. I've been there before, but now I can't figure out where to go.
Can someone direct me? And please type slow, I'm a little dumb.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Forgot to add.... windows 7


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I didn't get any response her. Finally I looked in firefox and found all my passwords.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

That's really interesting. Where did you find them in Firefox?


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

WhyNot: Options / Security / Saved Passwords

Manfred, if you had said Firefox to begin with, you probably would have gotten a prompt reply. Windows passwords are a different animal, for which there are some tools to clear or reset your password.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Huh. And here everyone is telling me how Firefox is so secure all these years and it stores them in plain text?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Now I have a iMac which also stores the passwords but they are hidden. 
But I can go in a using my password on this iMac I can have them Show In Plain Text so I can see what a particular one is that I may have forgotten. And then once that is done, change it back so they are encrypted once again.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sure but I bet its the root pass that you need on that mac to show them

I haven't paid much attention to browsers, admittedly. I was just surprised. I now work on things that....well browsers aren't a concern and I always feel like I should have known something like that. Oh well that's what my field techs are for rofl. I bet they all know about it.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

To store almost all your passwords on your computer, use Firefox as your browser and then install the add-on called *Remember Passwords*. Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=remember+passwords&appver=20.0&platform=windows 

This is what I use and it makes life much easier. For important passwords (and user names), you should write them down or store them on a file that you can keep on a disk that is not on your computer.


----------

